# almost firewood



## Roy99664 (Dec 25, 2007)

Grabbed a piece of firewood to practice turning a peppermill before I butchered an expensive blank. Turned out to be pretty special, so it's a keeper. Sorry for the poor picture,  I was in a hurry to wrap it.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

That is very nice. There is going to be one happy cook out there.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 25, 2007)

It`s amazing what you can find in the firewood pile, great turning Roy![]


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 25, 2007)

very pretty piece and very nice design. what kind of wood is it?

Shane


----------



## Roy99664 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks. It's White Birch or We call it Paper Birch.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice work.  Sometimes firewood makes the best blanks.


----------



## jenamison (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey that looks great.  I am about to attempt my first pepper mill.  Can you advise if there is a better kit to use and any pointers.  I am an experienced pen turner, and have turned a few duck calls and bottle stoppers.  Other than that nothing else.  I do have a chuck which I think is a scroll chuck.  But any pointers or hints would be appreciated.  Also does the kits come with good instructions?  And one more thing, finding large pieces of wood blanks, who do you think has the best selection?  Thank you very much and again very nice piece of art work.

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 1, 2008)

That looks real good.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 1, 2008)

very nice! I like the suprise that firewood sometimes brings.


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
Man where to start, well, you can go to the CSUSA website and download the instructions for all the mechanisms they sell. I personally like the "Shafted Crush Grind" but some people like the knob on top, so I also use the premiunm mill. You can  do a Google search on "how to turn a pepper mill", and I believe if you search this forum you will find a tutorial by a member on how it's done. As far as tips, you are on your own. Every turner has a method of their own. What ever your comfortable with. I would say make sure you have a drill bit or an extension that is long enough to do the job in one pass. I find it difficult to drill from both ends. Wood is available from a couple of members of this forum, Big Rob, and wolf dancer. Another source is exotic wood group.com. 
Grab some scrap wood and glue up a blank and turn a practice piece. You can learn alot by making a demo. Take it back apart when your done. Most of all, have fun! Post a picture when you are done.


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Great find Roy. That's exactly why I always look at fire wood before I burn it.


----------



## slick (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, it would have been a shame to burn that up. Nice job..


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 7, 2008)

Turned out pretty good


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Roy,
This is an old post that I ran across in a search for peppermill kit pricing... I must have missed your original post.. What kind of wood is this.. Some very nice figuring and patterns in the wood.  I like your shape also.  Matter fact, I copied the picture for future reference.. may try to copy the mill one of these days.

Keep up the good work.. this one is great.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 25, 2008)

Great save, Roy! Beautiful piece of wood and I like the shape of that mill![^]


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 25, 2008)

super looking pepper mill. nice job!


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> Hey Roy,
> This is an old post that I ran across in a search for peppermill kit pricing... I must have missed your original post.. What kind of wood is this.. Some very nice figuring and patterns in the wood.  I like your shape also.  Matter fact, I copied the picture for future reference.. may try to copy the mill one of these days.
> ...



He said it is white birch or as "they' call it paper birch.  Very nice. Funny this should come up, I was just talking to my wife about trying to make one yesterday.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice mill.
Rob


----------

